# Silver Thread Anyone



## gizfawfish (Nov 17, 2009)

I am thinking about respooling my baitcaster and ahve been looking at silver thread fishing line. I want to put 15 or 17 lbs on it. I use this rod for an all around fishing rod. ANy reviews help.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry - i am a braided line guy for everything anymore. i know several people who love this stuff - I, in fact, have a few spools that i won and use it for leader material - seems like high quality line


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 18, 2009)

mebbee this will help yas....JIGGY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwOlUWIvdyc


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2009)

I have read good stuff about there AN40. Seems people are very happy with it.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2009)

I use to use Silver thread all the time, its a very good line but some where along the line I converted back to Berkley Trilene XL.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry for late post.

I find this stuff to be great, I used 8,10,12,20,25 and 30lb line without any issues.


----------

